# اعرف لجنتك الانتخابية ... وازاى تنتخب ... مهم جدا  جدا



## samirmelio (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اعرف لجنتك الانتخابية .... وازاى تنتخب .... مهم جدا جدا




[URL="http://www.elections2011.eg/"]http://www.elections2011.eg/[/URL]


----------



## man4truth (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموقع الممتاز ده


----------



## samirmelio (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ميرسى مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## girgis2 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرااا على الموقع
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الخدمة الهامة


----------



## samirmelio (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشككم اخوتى ... جرجس وحبيب يسوع لمروركم الجميل *

*ولنصلى جميعا ان جميع الاقباط يأخذوا حكاية الانتخابات مأخذ جد وجدية *

*ربنا يحفظ بلادنا مصر*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## BITAR (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*نظرا لاهميته فى هذه التوقيت فى مصر يثبت*​


----------



## samirmelio (4 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


 




*ربنا يبارك بلادنا مصر ويعدىها لبر الامان *

*شكرا لمرورك المتميّز*​


----------



## samirmelio (4 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *نظرا لاهميته فى هذه التوقيت فى مصر يثبت*​


 



*حقيقى الوعى الحقوقى والسياسي فى هذه الفترة من اوائل الامور فى حياتنا كمصريين عامة *

*وكمسيحيين خاصة *

*هى مرحلة فاصلة *

*نكون أو لا نكون ....*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## tonyturboman (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## samirmelio (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*حقيقى  لا بدّ من الكل ينزل ويقول كلمته *

*مهما كانت الظروف .... *

*ده واجبنا تجاه نفوسنا وأهالينا ومستقبل اولادنا *

*شكرا ليك اخونا المبارك تونى لمرورك وتشجيعك*​


----------



## mm62maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## mm62maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## samirmelio (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## كليماندوس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*موقع رائع و جاء فى وقته تمام*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## samirmelio (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*
‫هانزل وأقول لأ ... لا للهمجية ... لا للبلطجية .... لا للطائفية ... لا للحجر على الحرية ... لا للدينية ... لا للأملاء والضغوط اللانهائية ... لا للمحبة التظاهرية ... لا للأنانية ... هانزل أنا وأخويا وأختى وأبويا وأمى وابنى وبنتى و جارى حسن و مراته هنية ... وهانقول نعم للدولة المدنية ... التحضرية ... نعم للدولة المتحضرة المصرية ... وهاختار بكل مالدى من حرية ... هاختار مستقبل بلادى الأبي
* 

شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخونا المبارك كليمندوس


----------



## rania79 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## zezza (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخيرا عرفت مكان لجنتى 
شكرا *


----------



## samirmelio (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباح الخير عليكو كلكم *

*النهاردة جولة الاعادة للمرحلة الاولى *

*أرجو من الجميع يتسلّحوا بقوة العزيمة والاصرار اللى كان موجود عندنا يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء الماضى*

*و لا نفقد حماسنا ونعمل اللى علينا  ومنقصّرش فى حقنا وحق اولادنا *

*شكرا مروركم اخوتى الأعزاء... رانيا و زيزا... ربنا يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## كليماندوس (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك الف شكر على الرابط للموقع الـ هديه

فعلا موقع جاء فى وقته - عاشت الايادى

الله يعوض تعب محبتك و تعبك*


----------



## samirmelio (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك المبارك محبوب الله *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mm62maher (9 يناير 2012)

http://copticwave.com/http://copticwave.com/


----------

